# Jim Stroud 3/E, Chris Lawrence J/2/E



## Arthur C (Jun 27, 2012)

Hoping to make contact with you guys both sailed with me on Bulk Carrier Orenda Bridge, in Early/ mid 1970's.

Both guys energetic, knowledgeable, good fun & happy. Chris from Devon & Jim from Birmingham, love to hear from either of you. How you are going, if you are OK, & how life is treating you both.

Regards, Arthur (Taffy) 3/E, now in Perth, West Oz.(Jester)


----------



## adrian.d (Jul 30, 2005)

Hi Arthur,

As well as Jim Stroud mentioned in my earlier post, I also knew Chris. We sailed together on the Furness Bridge. As you say both great guys. 

I too would be interested to hear how they both are.

Adrian Donaldson.

St Margaret
Mabel Warwick
Furness Bridge
Orenda Bridge

1973-1976


----------



## Arthur C (Jun 27, 2012)

*Hello Adrian*

You had 2off nice ships first off, that went into nice ports & were good runners & that were a pleasure to serve on.

Then the baptism of fire, Orenda bridge, on the proving run after the main Engine & most of its attachments had been stripped down due to contamination of lubricating oil...

I'm still trying to find out the cause of this, for a correspondent on this site. Its all so long ago & I have had a very active life since then, as I said, I resigned after this job in 1975.

Then to the Furness Bridge first in a line of vessels newly designed & built OBO's. The design had significant drawbacks on hull & Engine, was believed to be B&W poppet valve, Main Engine type of early 1970's.

I think these early large vessels were a proving ground for these classes of vessel & although troublesome, much was learnt on 'What to Do' & 'What not to do' on huge ship Design.

They were busy ships but due to that, happy ships with good hands like Chris, Jim & a 2/E called Nic Woodgate (who I know was later on Orenda Bridge), he was a mate of Chris L.

Although busy fortunately, the Orenda & Furness did stay afloat, unlike two others of the Latter class, Derbyshire (formerly Liverpool Bridge) & Kowloon Bridge, which both sank.

Thanks for your post Ian, will contact you if they turn up,

Arthur C. [Swift] ex 3/E, the Welsh Aussie.:sweat:


----------



## adrian.d (Jul 30, 2005)

Arthur

Nick Woodgate rings a bell. If my memory serves me, was quite a young 2/e. Must have behaved myself as I have no bad memories of any run ins with him! I'd like to see crew lists of the day to jog the old memory with some names from those times.

Correct about the poppet valve B&W. I remember Chris L and I turning a new camshaft bearing mounting bolt as we had no spares on board. It held until the proper one arrived from H&W in Belfast.

Happy Days indeed !

Adrian


----------



## Arthur C (Jun 27, 2012)

*Ian, reply from Arthur 17/9*

Cheers for mail, Nic. Woodgate, I never met, but was known to me through Chris L. - as 'Nic the Greek'.

I may have told you... but will recount, When I left the MN was watching TV News one night in South Wales, when Orenda Bridge was berthed in Port Talbot, discharging & was shown on TV.

I sent a letter to the C/E about my association with the vessel, including the fact that I headed up one of the Teams that 'Did the big Job' on the Doxford Main Eng. before I resigned in 1975 ... this was around 1976-77, I had been ashore for about 1 yr or so.

I got a very nice letter from Nic. who was 2/E, saying he had heard of me etc. - very nice.

Chris & Jim were good tradesmen & were needed on hard working ships like these two; Orenda & Furness.

Hoping they are all well, Chris had a bit of a temper, but we got along well, most of the time.

Hope to hear something.

Arthur C. [Swift](Frogger)


----------

